# sweetbreads = γλυκάδια



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2008)

Και όχι βέβαια "γλυκόψωμα" που διάβασα χτες σε υπότιτλο στη ΝΕΤ. 

Γλυκάδια = Σε σφάγια, διάφοροι αδένες και κυρίως οι αδένες του παγκρέατος και του λαιμού. [μσν. γλυκάδιν < ελνστ. γλυκάδιον υποκορ. του αρχ. επιθ. γλυκύς (ευφ.)]






Ris de veau (sweetbreads) with morels and sesame.


----------



## Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2008)

Μπλιααααχχχχχχ!!!!


----------



## sarant (Sep 13, 2008)

Ε όχι και μπλιαχ! Στο Λιγγρονήσι είχε γλυκάδια και τα τίμησα δεόντως. Όσο για το μαργαριτάρι, θυμίζει το άλλο με τα κιμαδοπιτάκια (mincemeat) χωρίς κιμά. Ή μάλλον είναι το αντίστροφο.


----------



## Elena (Sep 13, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ε όχι και μπλιαχ! Στο Λιγγρονήσι είχε γλυκάδια και τα τίμησα δεόντως. Όσο για το μαργαριτάρι, θυμίζει το άλλο με τα κιμαδοπιτάκια (mincemeat) χωρίς κιμά. Ή μάλλον είναι το αντίστροφο.





:) Sweetmeats... αυτά.


----------

